

Php or asp which is better - MykalMorton
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/01/24/about-technical-debates-both-in-general-and-regarding-asp-net-web-forms-and-asp-net-mvc-in-particular.aspx
I am having a difficulties on which technologies is better and more robust.<p>I worked very hard on a project that took me two years. Then I ran into a person that said , "I have been studying the wrong technology". I need your input, did i study the wrong language?
======
MykalMorton
Thanks in advance, but the major issue is with security, which one is the most
vulnerable?

